# Parking Sensors MK2 TTS 2013 (retrofit)



## Daani_35 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hi All,

My MK2 TTS 2013 doesn't have parking sensors, can I retrofit these or buy the bumpers with this on it and get it installed?


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

Daani_35 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My MK2 TTS 2013 doesn't have parking sensors, can I retrofit these or buy the bumpers with this on it and get it installed?


 There are lots of retrofit reversing sensors. Mine has them. Hate it with a vengeance!


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Daani_35 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My MK2 TTS 2013 doesn't have parking sensors, can I retrofit these or buy the bumpers with this on it and get it installed?


Yes, you can retro-fit the standard Audi PDC control, you can even retro fit fronts too like a couple of us have done. There are brilliant guides in the MK2 Knowledge base.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Oem ones are flush and look okay

Retro fit ones I've seen protrude and aren't to my taste

An alternative is a reversing rear camera


----------



## Daani_35 (Jul 21, 2019)

Can I get OEM fitted ?


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

Has anyone been able to fit non OEM flush rear sensors?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Unless you get a factory one which might be a used one, I doubt many have fitted flush retrofit reverse sensors


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Daani_35 said:


> Can I get OEM fitted ?


Yes


----------



## Daani_35 (Jul 21, 2019)

Would I just need to buy an OEM bumper with the sensors? Is there anything else I would need to purchase?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1837385

All your answers will be found in that post


----------

